
Show HN: How long do you spend in unproductive meetings? Meeting Analytics - mazeprod
http://mazement.io/
======
mazeprod
Mazement offers a data-driven approach to supporting teams towards running
productive meetings. There is a demo which doesn’t need you to sign up on the
site. I’d be really interested in your thoughts on the website and product.
Ultimately would you sign up? If not, I would love your feedback as to why. :D

